# Hauntcon - Has anyone ever been??



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.hauntcon.com/

Came across this website today and was wondering if anyone has ever been to one of these??


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I went to last years Hauntcon in Denver. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I have never been to hauntcon before but i have always wanted to. I am happy to say that in '07 they will be in MI so i am going!! yay!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

From what I have heard Hauntcon is more geared toward the yard and the small venue haunter, whereas Transworld is more pro and large haunter geared.
I have been going to Transworld for maybe 15 years now, but then, it's only 2 1/2 hours from me.
In 15 years I have maybe spent only a total of $1,200.oo? At Transworld.
I make the large majority of my own stuff here.
It used to so funny, some haunters would see my house and rave about it to their friends selling stuff at Transworld, these venders would be anxious to sell me things but I didn't use hardly anything that they were selling!
No strobe lights, no fog, no glo-in-the-dark paint, no expensive costuming, no big sound systems, no fancy props, no facade, no tombstones.
Then the venders would say, "Well what DO you have in your house then?!
I would just smile and think ("Whatever it is it sure seemed to impress your friend, maybe you just have to come and see for yourself?")
...and the Ravens Grin mystery would only deepen...........
insert evil laugh ~here


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

maureenpr said:


> http://www.hauntcon.com/
> 
> Came across this website today and was wondering if anyone has ever been to one of these??


I've never been, but I'll make a deal with ya maureenpr...if they ever come to Florida or get close...we have to go!  The photos of the costume ball are fantastic, it looks like it would be amazing event to attend.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I went to HauntCon a few years ago and had a great time. Spent a fair amout of money as well. HauntCon is about a 50/50 split of yard haunter and pro haunters. I hope to go again soon.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd like to try and make a con this year. Transworld looks like a possibility but my question is, for anyone who has been to any of these haunt industry cons... what are the the most *fun* ones. And the most informative? In all of your personal opinions of course.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I have been to HAuNTcon and all I have to say is you have to go! It is awesome


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Well that's one vote for HauntCon.

Maybe we should make it a poll or a rating system. So far I know of:
HauntCon
Haunt X
Transworld
Ironstock


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Have wanted to go for some time, just can't get the fam on board. Maybe someday *sigh*...

Also, you may want to try a search of this forum for "HauntCon" and the others *Greencapt* mentioned; I remember there was quite a few threads where people talked about going around the time the events took place.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had a dealer's table at Horrorfind convention in Maryland, and had a good time attending some seminars about haunts and make up. Leonard Pickle was a guest there and gave some good advice in his talks. Really, anytime you can get together with like-minded folk and share ideas is worthwhile...


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

I would be interested in hearing about the other shows if anyone has attended? I was thinking of driving to the one in MI (from NJ) and spending a couple days there but I'm only a small do it yourselfer haunt...nothing big. But, if it's anything like the R/C shows I've attended in the pass, you learn some new tricks and ideas for the future.

Z


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I too would like to know about Tranworld and Hauntcon...... both are within reasonable distances from me...... Just trying to decide which would be better.... I am a small haunt, for fund raising purposes..... so little money or resources....big on heart and do it yourself abilities..... is one better than the other for our purposes ????


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Definately goin this year!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Lynn said:


> I too would like to know about Tranworld and Hauntcon...... both are within reasonable distances from me...... Just trying to decide which would be better.... I am a small haunt, for fund raising purposes..... so little money or resources....big on heart and do it yourself abilities..... is one better than the other for our purposes ????


Hauntcon is geared more towards the home haunt / small haunt set up.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

We will be doing a XTREME Haunt FX makeup demo at Hauntcon this year.
For those of you that attend, be sure to stop by and say hello......


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

*Gotta go*



DeadEnd said:


> I've never been, but I'll make a deal with ya maureenpr...if they ever come to Florida or get close...we have to go!  The photos of the costume ball are fantastic, it looks like it would be amazing event to attend.


Sorry, I haven't been keeping track of this thread, but yeah!! If it comes anywhere close to Fl, I'm there. Hoping it will come to Orlando.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I am looking to visit family in Michigan and grabbing a day at Hauntcon. We are going to drive to Ironstock if anyone is interested in caravaning or carpooling from FL. It will be about an 11hr drive. So not bad in our books! But we are big on traveling.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I hope to see many of you there. I will be doing an ice carving of the hauntcon logo for he halloween ball. Also, I will be judging a halloween dessert competition. So if you know an awesome halloween dessert recipe then you may want to enter. I think that first prize is 100 bucks! Not sure yet on that though.


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

Do they allow camera's on the show floor and in the seminars? Nothing professional just for the memories and ideas.

Z


----------

